# Unexpected surprises in my live rock?



## frysauce (Jul 28, 2011)

Is it common to find marine life in live rock that isn't algae and bacteria? So far I have 2.5 lbs of live rock that I purchased from my LFS and I have seen what appears to be bristle worms and a maybe a baby starfish?! The starfish thing is on the glass. Can anyone tell me if that is indeed a starfish?


----------



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

Certainly looks like a seastar - but couldn't be completely sure from that picture. I tried my hand at a saltwater aquarium years ago and I remember getting some strange worms in my live rock. One of the worm-things did a good job killing some fish... so I'm still not sure what it was. 

But grats on a seastar! I love them so!


----------



## jessiesa (Apr 22, 2011)

Just a little astrea starfish. They stay small and are pretty much harmless.


----------

